# New (2012) FP Quattro



## apn (Mar 1, 2012)

JD at Competitive Cyclist really pulled a rabbit out of a hat to get me this bike. Not only did he give me a discount on the listed price, he rush ordered the bike (from GITA) and shipped it to me for Easter weekend (I ordered 3/22 and received it 4/6). After a mix-up at CC delayed the shipping, he overnight-air shipped it to me at no extra charge. That's excellent customer service!

I got a 56cm in the White/Red/Black (593) color scheme.

The bike comes pre-built, so other than selecting a groupset (I chose Shimano Ultegra groupset over SRAM Force/Rival) and pedals (I installed a pair of Shimano XT mtb) there was no choice to customize. I'll probably do a few upgrades in the future (a better saddle comes to mind), but added an Avenir (med) tool bag, Blackburn cages and a Garmin Edge 500.

It's a great ride  and I took these pics having just returned from a 20 mile ride. I'm currently training for a weekend of back to back centuries in early June so will have to put a few more miles on before then


----------



## dahas325is (Oct 26, 2008)

Nice - Congratz! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

*Pinarellos are hot right now*

All Pinarellos are hot. It's the hot frame right now. And that's one hot bike you've got there.:thumbsup: The only problem I can see is...no Campy? I'm a Campy guy, and I was fortunate to run across a BonB Quatro in my size with Campy Athena components. The shop owner provided me with a fitting and the right bar and stem.

Pinarellos' marketing and manufacturing seems to be able to quickly respond to enthusiasts and competitors moods and needs. Whereas Bianchi is more traditional, and therefore slower to respond, but still right up there in terms of popularity. Right now Pinarellos are the flavor of the month, and the sucess of the Dogma has also trickeled down to the other models.

That's quite a lot of spacers under the stem. Are you still working out your adjustments?


----------



## terryoz (Apr 20, 2012)

*luv my quattro*

Hey there. Picked up my Quattro last August here in OZ. Absolutely love the thing! Went for the BOB colour, and already spec'd with Ultegra which pretty happy with. Had read it was more race bred, and maybe not that comfy for our rough roads around here, but do lots of 80-100 km rides and no issue. Enjoy the pina life!!


----------



## apn (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks for the encouragement and feedback, all.



Bill Bikie said:


> The only problem I can see is...no Campy?


Didn't know Campy was an option for this bike (CC only sells Shim or SRAM), but to be honest, I'm a Shimano guy, crossing over from the mtb world (hence the pedals). I guess some might see no Campy on an Italian frame as sacrilegious  

BTW, love the BoB paint scheme. I didn't go for that since a friend has it and I wanted something unique.



Bill Bikie said:


> That's quite a lot of spacers under the stem. Are you still working out your adjustments?


Well spotted! Yes, I'm reluctant to cut the steerer tube until the adjustments are dialed-in. I'm planning a trip to the LBS this weekend for a proper fitting, since I was uncomfortable doing it over the internet via body measurements alone.


EDIT: Why does Pinarello route the cables so badly? 

IMHO, routing each gear cable down the same side of the downtube looks like hell. I'm going to flip the bike over and check if the BB cable guides and FD cable routing are amenable to switching the front over to a California Cross routing pattern. The latter would really tidy up the front end.


----------



## spyderman52 (Mar 21, 2008)

Hot bike!!


----------



## djd (Mar 26, 2012)

pm sent re: FP Quattro


----------



## apn (Mar 1, 2012)

djd said:


> pm sent re: FP Quattro


PM answered


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

Bill Bikie said:


> All Pinarellos are hot. It's the hot frame right now. And that's one hot bike you've got there.:thumbsup: The only problem I can see is...no Campy? I'm a Campy guy, and I was fortunate to run across a BonB Quatro in my size with Campy Athena components. The shop owner provided me with a fitting and the right bar and stem.
> 
> Pinarellos' marketing and manufacturing seems to be able to quickly respond to enthusiasts and competitors moods and needs. Whereas Bianchi is more traditional, and therefore slower to respond, but still right up there in terms of popularity. Right now Pinarellos are the flavor of the month, and the sucess of the Dogma has also trickeled down to the other models.


Update: I've since swaped the new Athena 11spd for a Record 10 carbon and titanium group


----------

